# Switch.. D800 to A7ii



## MVPernula (Oct 13, 2018)

Heya!

So right now I'm about to move to a small apartment, and I have alot of stuff.
I've been playing with the thought of jumping ship for a long time, and it's starting to make alot of sense (I hope).
Right now I'm on a D5100 and a D800, both are great cameras- no doubt.
Though I'm looking more into filming, shooting more with vintage glass (to which I bought the Fuji XM-1 for) and to get something a bit smaller.

My eyes have, for quite some time, been set on the Sony A7r(first gen). And that's simply becuase it's mirrorless and has aaaall of them pixels. But that was before I got the D800 and realized that, holy ****, these files take alot of room (frankly I don't need all that crop and zoom) so now I'm a bit more drawn to the A7ii (24mp compared to A7 and D800 36mp).

It seems to have all the jimmies I want, good video, smaller house (yes I do know most lenses are bigger but that's no issue), mirrorless for older glass and other fun stuff. [insert omg it has eye af here]

What are your thoughts? 
I don't have too much money, I'll rely heavily on what I get for my current equipment and I'm looking to get the camera body brand new, lenses I can get second hand. The Z6 and new Canon would be sweet to get, but my wallet isnt nearly that deep.
Am I missing other obvious options?

Thanks!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 13, 2018)

The a7iii recently came out. I’ve been thinking of selling my a7ii to upgrade to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ac12 (Oct 13, 2018)

See if you can borrow someones Sony, or rent one for a few hours/days.
I have a couple friends who have Sonys, and while they both like their Sony, both say that the Sony UI "stinks."  IOW, the UI is not easy to use.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 14, 2018)

I think it’s more a matter of just getting used to a new ui. I’m not saying the Sony ui is the best out there (I have no reference of comparison), just that there’s always going to be a learning curve. 

Apple is known for having some of the best, and most intuitive ui’s available, but someone coming from a windows platform is still going to feel inept for a while as they get used to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ac12 (Oct 14, 2018)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I think it’s more a matter of just getting used to a new ui. I’m not saying the Sony ui is the best out there (I have no reference of comparison), just that there’s always going to be a learning curve.
> 
> Apple is known for having some of the best, and most intuitive ui’s available, but someone coming from a windows platform is still going to feel inept for a while as they get used to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



How about feeling inept for a LONG time.  The few times that I get on a Mac, I'm lost.   I usually have to have one of the students help me.  
To get comfortable with the Mac UI, I need a LOT more time on a Mac.

Mac UI is fine, but ONLY IF YOU KNOW WHAT THE ICONS MEAN.  The first time I was on a Mac (back in the mid 1990s), I was totally lost and frustrated.  So much for an intuitive UI.


----------



## arso96 (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't have experience with the exact situation, had the a7II and upgraded to the a7RII, but must say that the forum consensus is that the a7III wins every time except, if you specifically need high resolution.  In my experience, the a7II is much slower focusing and does not have the back illuminated sensor tech compared to the a7RII and a7III, which results in worse high iso performance.

Also note that the reviewers cry about the a7III having lower spec viewfinder, but in fact it is the same as in the RII, upgrade from what was in the a7II, just the A9 and A7RIII have an even better one!

I am happy with the a7RII, it has the old, weak battery - which is the same as my other APSC camera, so it is easier for me, but looking forward to upgrade in a couple of years.  If you've had the original generation or old NEX Sony's then, the 2nd gen is fantastic upgrade, however since you are joining the Sony system, it is difficult not to recommend the latest version. see: https://appsync.biz/dafont/ https://downloader.vip/mapquest/ https://appsync.biz/filehippo/


----------



## greybeard (Dec 3, 2018)

If you have a lot of Nikon glass, the Nikon Z6 with an Fmount converter might be worth considering.


----------



## D7K (Dec 4, 2018)

Battery life on a7ii was absolutely awful.  Nice camera, expensive lenses, I sold up and switched to D850..


----------



## ac12 (Dec 4, 2018)

D7K said:


> Battery life on a7ii was absolutely awful.  Nice camera, expensive lenses, I sold up and switched to D850..


Anything like my EM-1, only 4 hours of continuous/heavy use?


----------



## D7K (Dec 5, 2018)

I’d say close but sometimes that’d be a push depending on how heavy the use is, long expo was a real killer.


Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Dec 17, 2018)

D7K said:


> I’d say close but sometimes that’d be a push depending on how heavy the use is, long expo was a real killer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..



Video is where I’ve noticed a big drain on the battery on my a7ii. I did a time lapse set of long exposures and didn’t think it was bad. I don’t remember the specifics but I think the battery was at like 30% and did back to back 30 second exposures for about 2 hours. I wish I was able to turn off the LCD on the back for situations like that though. I’m positive that it would increase the battery life.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2018)

greybeard said:


> If you have a lot of Nikon glass, the Nikon Z6 with an Fmount converter might be worth considering.



this.


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 2, 2019)

MVPernula said:


> Heya!
> 
> So right now I'm about to move to a small apartment, and I have alot of stuff.
> I've been playing with the thought of jumping ship for a long time, and it's starting to make alot of sense (I hope).
> ...



dig a little deeper into that shallow wallet!
mirrorless can easily use the old DSLR lenses
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

